# pulling a ridryder911



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 25, 2010)

leaving the forum. gonna go find a life and a girl.

bye.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't really know how that requires never ever ever posting on an internet forum again.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 25, 2010)

oddly enough, posting on emtlife never prevented me from getting or spending time with a girl, or having a life. 

maybe something else is preventing you, and you are just using the internet as a scapegoat for having neither a girl or a life?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 25, 2010)

*Brown opens his mouth to say something meaningful and heartfelt ....

Buzz, buzz .... Hello, yes this is Brown, a go you say, I see ok, .... come on Oz best we be off

Phew! now .... if only Brown could remember what he was going to do before that job, oh well, can't have been important


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 25, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> oddly enough, posting on emtlife never prevented me from getting or spending time with a girl, or having a life.
> 
> maybe something else is preventing you, and you are just using the internet as a scapegoat for having neither a girl or a life?



Win


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well that's no good...wait! Idea!

1. Find girl EMT
2. Fall in love
3. Continue to post on EMTLife
4. Profit?

No need to thank me, just doing my job


----------



## medic417 (Oct 25, 2010)

Heck find a girl on emtlife.  There problem solved.

Also RR still posts here just learned more balance.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> leaving the forum. gonna go find a life and a girl.
> 
> bye.



I refuse to allow it. You one of my best allies on here. I come help you find a girl, you stay on EMTLife. Deal?


----------



## foxfire (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm agreeing with lights. You can't leave!


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 25, 2010)

Who is going to remind me to check Google is what I want to know.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 25, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Who is going to remind me to check Google is what I want to know.



I have your answer!!!!  http://tinyurl.com/25m4w4w


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I have your answer!!!!  http://tinyurl.com/25m4w4w



What's 'goole'?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> What's 'goole'?



touché


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 26, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> What's 'goole'?



http://tinyurl.com/25dtljc

Spoiler alert! Appears to be a town in Britain.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 30, 2010)

yep I kinda did the same, but that's because I started a volunteer EMS agency in Santa Barbara County, and got married, and tried to find more work as an EMT..........and and and the list goes on.

I will, however, try to post up more than I have been. I kinda miss the discussions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

JT and I don't blame our singledom on the forum.  It's just a website, much like Facebook or others.  


The most I'm on this website is when I'm actually at work on a truck... can't meet too many quality girls at 2am while in an ambulance posted in Dallas.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> JT and I don't blame our singledom on the forum.  It's just a website, much like Facebook or others.
> 
> 
> The most I'm on this website is when I'm actually at work on a truck... can't meet too many quality girls at 2am while in an ambulance posted in Dallas.



I suppose the operative word there is "quality"


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> JT and I don't blame our singledom on the forum.  It's just a website, much like Facebook or others.
> 
> 
> The most I'm on this website is when I'm actually at work on a truck... can't meet too many quality girls at 2am while in an ambulance posted in Dallas.


No, I have other things to blame the singledom on, namely girls are psychotic


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> can't meet too many quality girls at 2am while in an ambulance posted in Dallas.


 
By "quality" do you mean "in your price range?"


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> No, I have other things to blame the singledom on, namely girls are psychotic



Oi, I was sure that was a California thing, guess not.


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> JT and I don't blame our singledom on the forum.  It's just a website, much like Facebook or others.
> 
> 
> The most I'm on this website is when I'm actually at work on a truck... can't meet too many quality girls at 2am while in an ambulance posted in Dallas.



At your age its about quanity not quality.  Plenty of time for that later.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> By "quality" do you mean "in your price range?"



I have no girl, no kids, and no bills aside from my car and rent.

Trust me, I have no price range 



CAO, call me mature for my age.


----------



## CAO (Oct 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> CAO, call me mature for my age.



You're mature for your age


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I have no girl, no kids, and no bills aside from my car and rent.



You don't eat or have to pay for internet or utilities? 

Thats awesome, and here Brown is being a sucker paying for those things!

Gas for the helicopter is also kinda expensive too


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 31, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> You don't eat or have to pay for internet or utilities?



Hey, when Liberals try to socialize stuff, they really socialize stuff!


Probably should have said I have no debt aside from my car payments 








CAO said:


> You're mature for your age



I lol'd


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 31, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> You don't eat or have to pay for internet or utilities?
> 
> Thats awesome, and here Brown is being a sucker paying for those things!
> 
> Gas for the helicopter is also kinda expensive too



Utilities are included in some rents, and if a neighbor has an unsecured wireless router connected to the internet, one doesn't need to pay for internet, either.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Utilities are included in some rents, and if a neighbor has an unsecured wireless router connected to the internet, one doesn't need to pay for internet, either.



Or a cell phone that can be tethered and has an unlimited data plan


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2010)

I've gotten a fiance since I stopped visiting so much


----------



## Melclin (Nov 18, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Hey, when Liberals try to socialize stuff, they really socialize stuff!



Hey, internet is a right, not a privilege. How will poor people ever know the joys of being accosted by a pop up ads for cialis or receiving pointless chain emails from your grand father, if you heartless conservatives stop the government from forcing internet on us.


----------

